# long story short, i need a licence, from ANYWHERE!



## FreedomCha (Jun 11, 2019)

Heya!

So, long story short; i was damaged by a relationship over the last year, now feel disabled and destabilized not having my own space, but i dont know where i want to settle.
So, licence, then road trip!

im wondering, what countries offer a driving licence test in English...?

Visa requirements for that countrys licence test?

I cant do UK because their visas are stupid... have to go back to australia to apply for one.

Id be happy to go anywhere thats easy enough.

(Im from australia and have a valid provisional licence)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

FreedomCha said:


> Heya!
> 
> So, long story short; i was damaged by a relationship over the last year, now feel disabled and destabilized not having my own space, but i dont know where i want to settle.
> So, licence, then road trip!
> ...


Any country's visas are 'stupid' if one needs them and generally need to be applied for in the country of one's nationality or legal residence. Of course there are some exceptions to that rule.

How old are you?

Are you young enough for a working holiday visa?

I think the Netherlands allow theirs to be applied for in-country.

Otherwise, as you mentioned in another post that you'd like to study in Germany, possibly a pre-university permit for Germany (requires paying and attending an intensive language course) or - if you are already degree educated - jobseeker visa? Last I heard was that Australians can apply for either of those from within Germany. Caseworker discretion may apply.

I doubt that any EU country would give a license to someone with visitor status; somebody please correct me if I am wrong!


----------

